# Was taugt ein Lowrance X 25?



## Walleyehunter69 (5. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Boardies!|wavey:

Interessiere mich für ein Lowrance X 25. Will damit lediglich Kanten und Strukturen finden. Es kommt mir nicht so sehr auf Fischortung an.

Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrung mit diesem Modell und kann mir eventuell ein paar Tips geben oder sollte ich lieber die Finger davon lassen?#c

Wäre nett wenn sich jemand meldet
Viele Grüße Walleyehunter69


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was taugt ein Lowrance X 25?*

Moin,

habe das Gerät - ist schon sehr alt aber gut.
Natürlich nicht mit den heutigen Fishfindern zu vergleichen.
Wenn du nur Kanten und Strukturen finden willst liegst du damit richtig.
Die wenn die Fish -ID aus ist kannst du dich in der Regel auch auf die Fischanzeigen verlassen.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Schwingspitze (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was taugt ein Lowrance X 25?*

Petri Walleyehunter 69,
Kann Stephan nur zustimmen habe dieses teil seit ca. 17 Jahren, war immer zufrieden damit auch um Fische zu Orten wie gesagt mit heute nicht zu vergleichen, habe es bis vor ca. 1 Jahr noch immer benutzt bis eines Tages das Teil nur noch Dauerpiepton von sich gibt. schade eigendlich weil ich mich mit diesem Echolot gut auskenne, habe mir ein anderes kaufen müssen aber egal mein neues ist auch geil. Wenn Du noch Zubehör brauchst sprich Zwinger oder Kabel schicke mir eine PM mit deiner Tel. - Nr. und ich melde mich.

die Schwinge#h


----------

